# Not wood, but still stuff



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I was on the DL for a while after shoulder surgery, but I am finally back at the wheel. It isn't wood turning, but I thought you guys would appreciate the most recent work.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

do you fire your own?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Really nice work!! I like the coffee mug set!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like the finish on all of them !
Really like the big bowle.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work - thanks for sharing. Glad you've recovered.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those cups and scalloped bowl are cool!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great lookin' work, Joker....



hmmmmmm??...NAW !!!.. I can't handle no more 'hobbies'..


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work.







FishBone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yep, I like the coffee mug set


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I do mid-range oxidation firings sometimes (electric kiln cone 6 = approx. 2,270 F). The pieces pictured are reduction fired to cone 10 (approx 2,400 F). This requires a gas kiln which I don't have. So, I am taking a con't ED class at Lee College in Baytown. They have a nice facility there and well worth the $170 for unlimited access to all materials.



diveback said:


> do you fire your own?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work. Glad to hear you are back to work on your hobby. Be glad when I get back.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice! What's the story on your shoulder?? gb


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I have one of those bowls....thanks so much. It's my favorite mac n cheese or Ramen noodle bowl.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool. It's all nice but I really like the 'individual' bowl.


----------

